
Ask HN: What to do when the company you work at is about to IPO? - haldean
Hey folks! Posting for a friend who would obviously prefer some anonymity. They work at a company which is getting ready to file for IPO, and they have options to purchase shares. I&#x27;m assuming the first step is probably &quot;talk to a lawyer and&#x2F;or accountant&quot;, but even that is kind of an unknown: what kind of lawyer or accountant? How do you find a good one?<p>Any tips welcome. Thanks all!
======
gus_massa
I have not to much help, but try: "What to do with your millions"
[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com.ar/2010/05/what-to-do-
with-...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com.ar/2010/05/what-to-do-with-your-
millions.html)

I remember a post that says that Google made a financial course for the soon-
to-be-millionaire-at-the IPO, and another post that say that one risk is
getting a bad financial advisor that makes you change your investments every
week while he gets a 1% commission in each change. But I can't find the posts.
Anyway, this is not financial advice, IANAFA, GLHF.

